# hunting vehicle



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a ranger 700 that has the high rack seat on it it rides great, runs great, but its cold in the winter and its loud, and with the rack -- I cant really use the bed- so-- I am thinking of getting rid of it/trading in favor of a 4runner, pathfinder, old explorer or small 4x4 truck-- has anyone done this? thoughts?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't know why anyone would buy a ranger type vehicle when you could buy a used jeep, 4Runner, etc for the same money. I've never owned a Polaris so I only know one side of the argument. But I do like heat, ac, power windows and the quiet ride.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Love my Samurai. Been hunting with it for the last 5 years. It will go most places a utv or 4 wheeler will go, and some places they can't. Out of the weather when I want to be and the heater works great! Street legal so no problem running it any place I want to go with no worries.Easy to work on,cheap to fix although it has been mostly trouble free and very reliable. I had to put a clutch in it last summer, $70 fix. Both of my kids learned how to drive in it. Still glad I sold those 4 wheelers!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Will any of those ride as smooth as the Ranger? I had a Samurai for years and it was fairly rough riding (lifted on 33s and YJ springs). It would als wear you out getting in and out of it working around the farm


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ranger does ride super smooth but dang that thing so cold in the winter. On an more postive note I am sure u can stick it but I haven't figured out how. That's what's holding me back from trading for an suv

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Your thread got me to thinking again about building another Samurai or something. Maybe a 4 door Geo Tracker or Suzuki Sidekick would be an option. Still won't be as smooth as a Ranger off road, but the longer wheelbase would help. However, the 4 door Kick is about 1000 pounds heavier than a Ranger Crew


----------



## barcadoce (Jul 26, 2006)

we actually used to run jeeps but went to rangers because of the rough terrain. we're in rocksprings area. the rangers are much more comfortable in our terrain type minus the heater of course. would love to have some heat when riding out to the stand in 30 deg weather in the morning. I think it really depends on the type of country you're in.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

I have an '85 CJ7, all original, hard top, doors & everything works, that i hunt in. It is nice with the heater on. but my nieces really enjoyed driving my uncle's & cousin's Mules and Rangers while at the deer lease this past year. So I went ahead and bought a new 2015 Ranger 570 (sits 3 people) with power steering and I bought a new 2015 Kaw Mule 4010 trans4x4 (has two bench seats) with power steering.
they make heaters for both UTV's. But i was told the heaters are useless without the enclosed compartments on the UTVs. 
The Ranger rides a lot smoother but its louder. So i'm going to leave the Ranger at my POC house and hunt out of the Kaw Mule. I do not have front windshields on either UTVs but i know it will be a big help in blocking the cold wind while driving out to the blind. So, i'll need to get one before going to the lease. Both have metal roofs.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I don't know why anyone would buy a ranger type vehicle when you could buy a used jeep, 4Runner, etc for the same money.


Ride is smoother, I can take the Ranger where you can't get a jeep, 4Runner, etc., and if you can get one stuck I don't know how to do it on my place.

Cold? Sure, but with a windshield and dressing for winter I've not had a problem in the 4 years we've had one.

TH


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol.........I want to see a jeep or 4runner in one of our rice fields.....


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

You should look into Toyota Tacoma reg cab 4x4. If you can find one. Truck is about the same size as a ranger. Will go anywhere you want it and have heater, ac ect.


----------



## O2BFSHN (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been contemplating the switch from Jeeps and trucks to a ranger type vehicle. Helps won't get through the mud as easily as the ranger would. Maybe we should talk trade! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Put a windshield on the front of that Ranger. Thank me later because it makes a world of difference when it is cold..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Windshield. Like the others have stated, cheap investment and worth it. We put one on our big Mule, love it.

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Threads like this make me realize how much i don't miss those cold and wet rides to the blind. Just get in the Chevy and drive to the blind now. We are lucky our lease is all rock, hard to get stuck there. I think i spook the deer a lot less than i would rolling up in a Ranger.


----------



## Hot Job (Dec 17, 2008)

*Mini Truck*

How about a mini truck? Thoughts? You can find them at reasonable prices every now and then...


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

sent you a pm


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

80' CJ 5
94' Wrangler 
Quiet and stealth....
I love mine--killin machines.:texasflag


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

96 z71

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

It all depends on the terrain you're on. If it's not too rough, a passenger vehicle is great. Where I hunt north of Del Rio, a trip from the camp house to the gate takes 30 minutes in a truck, versus 10 minutes in my Teryx.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Hot Job said:


> How about a mini truck? Thoughts? You can find them at reasonable prices every now and then...


I researched these for a year and got lot of input from people who own or use to own - there are some issues with them potentially. I would google them and check it out first


----------



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

I got a Polaris ranger 570 full size for my birthday in July. My wife had it sitting in the garage when I returned from a trip. She had it decked out with everything roof,front windshield, rear window, doors and a winch. It makes it warm in cold weather. The only problem I have had is the windows fog up. I fixed this with a Mr Heater that fits in the cup holder. I have installed the puck lift kit that gives me an additional two inches of ground clearance. Like others have said you may be able to get it stuck but I have not done it yet. I have had jeeps, Toyota trucks, Toyota fj and have gotten them all stuck.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Where I hunt anything other than a UTV will work BUT after a few passes its gonna get BAD. The bad thing about a windshield is the dust it pulls up front, I run with mine off until it gets cold, BTW the windshield I have is just that a >WINDshield< not made for rain....


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

willydavenport said:


> I don't know why anyone would buy a ranger type vehicle when you could buy a used jeep, 4Runner, etc for the same money. I've never owned a Polaris so I only know one side of the argument. But I do like heat, ac, power windows and the quiet ride.


X2 Why would you want an over priced open vehicle? I had a Samurai but it was just to small. You can get a used Chevy, Dodge, Toyota, Ford 4x4 for much less and ride quite with comfort. Also look for an automatic because you dont need the hassle of operating a clutch and shifting gears. Its also much better in rough rocky country because you can go as slow as you want.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

To each his own. I have a '99 Jeep Wrangler that I leave at the lease during most of the year but I hunt the hill country and have never gotten it stuck. Like the heater and A/C plus it has a hard top so it is very comfortable. In addition, when I bring it home (or up at the lease) I can use it as a spare vehicle since I keep it insured and inspected. I've toyed with the idea of a UTV and wouldn't mind having one to use in decent weather (anybody want to trade one for some high end jewelry?) but then I wouldn't have any use for my 4 wheelers. I also opted for the 6 cyl. standard so the grandkids could grow up learning to drive a stick shift. So far 2 of them have learned and we have another one that will be starting to learn the next time she goes up with me.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 95 Wrangler. I took it in the river bottom this weekend. There was some water still standing from being flooded under 6' of water since Halloween. Shouldn't have gone but.... I went where I wanted. Made some DEEP ruts but didn't get stuck. Nice and warm and dry. Personally I wouldn't trade it.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Vehicles*

Progression of hunting vehicles that I have had:
Started with *horses and mules *as we hunted with dogs in Ark. in my youth.
We had the 3 wheeler, 4-wheeler, Samurai, full size 1978 Chevy blazer, back to a 4-wheeler, then to a 2002 Jeep wrangler.

Now I have a new Kubota RTV1100. I love it A/C, heat, stereo, doors !!!!!
I use it on our farm, neighborhood, and the lease.

We have a wide range of makes and models on our current lease. Pick whatever makes you happy and easier for you. 
*I see the pros and cons to all the hunting vehicle choices. *


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

wet dreams said:


> Where I hunt anything other than a UTV will work BUT after a few passes its gonna get BAD. The bad thing about a windshield is the dust it pulls up front, I run with mine off until it gets cold, BTW the windshield I have is just that a >WINDshield< not made for rain....


Get the rear wimdsheild. It will stop all the dust coming foreward


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

letsgofishbro said:


> Get the rear wimdsheild. It will stop all the dust coming foreward


wrong


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

uncle dave said:


> wrong


Correct.... it just comes in the sides


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I hear Yamaha gas golf carts make good hunting buggies.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

letsgofishbro said:


> Get the rear wimdsheild. It will stop all the dust coming foreward


Crack the front windshield about 2 inches at the top and it stops the station wagon effect.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

RB II said:


> I have a 95 Wrangler. I took it in the river bottom this weekend. There was some water still standing from being flooded under 6' of water since Halloween. Shouldn't have gone but.... I went where I wanted. Made some DEEP ruts but didn't get stuck. Nice and warm and dry. Personally I wouldn't trade it.


94' Wrangler and 80' CJ5 same story.:texasflag


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

my 1982 Dodge W250. Has 450K miles on her, Bought it used in 1984 in Anchorage, AK. AC no longer works but heater does. Wasn't much fun changing that flat in the pasture.


----------



## Topwater Bill (Aug 6, 2012)

*Trade for Ranger*

I have a 83 Toyota 4x4 truck to trade and it does have a working heater and many other extras


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

In a year like this the roads get destroyed with Jeeps and trucks. With the UTV the next time is rains the tracks smooth back out. 

We had one time when it was raining its but off and I powered through it in the Mule then went and picked every one else up in my 4dr truck. You can still see the dang marks. That may not matter to people who are in there a couple weekends a year but if you in and out all year long for cattle, hunting, ect those ruts are aggravating.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I call my hunting rig the executioner.


----------



## TTKII (Feb 13, 2013)

I bought a Mid 90's Nissan 4x4 extended cab for $2k a few years ago. Works great in South Texas and keeping me out of the elements!!!


----------



## Markfraz (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a Samurai for sale if any of yall are interested. [email protected].


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a mule that we daily at the house, but the first utv I had for hunting, I put a Plexiglas/plastic windshield on it for cold weather, down here on the coastal area with cold and fog the windshield would frost up and could not see thru it in less than a mile. Just food for thought from experience. If your utv is noise (muffler noise) add extra muffler or get a quieter one.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Either cheap or expensive enclosure with a golf cart heater would be my fix. Then maybe an exhaust silencer/suppressor. I have a RZR that is too loud to use at lease so I have to use my Honda Rincon. Good thing I have really warm clothes :rotfl:


----------

